# Garage Spring Safety Cables



## bennymetaL (Mar 16, 2022)

I recently had an inspection finding for the lack of garage spring safety cables.  After some research they definitely seem like a great idea, are low cost, and easy to install.  There isn't much information out there on whether or not these are required by code or when they became a thing.  I am putting them on since now that I know I can't seem to go into the garage without looking at them and waiting for one to snap and hit me .  This is the first time this has come up in many years so I am just curious if this is a new thing, required by code etc.  Thanks


----------



## classicT (Mar 16, 2022)

Guessing this was a home inspector, not a building inspector from the local AHJ.

Home inspectors come up with all sorts of non-code based items. Different mentality. Building inspectors (work for AHJ) follow building codes, which are a minimum standard required by either State Law or Municipal Code. Home inspectors are private party, are typically employed during property transactions, and make recommendations/observations based upon code, best practices, and/or personal opinions.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 16, 2022)

Federal register UL325 requires OGD sensors but I'm not aware of a IRC code requirement for single family homes to have the safety cables. The OGD installers may be installing them at an additional cost or as an add-on. 

I have had one break when no one was using the door, the spring decideded to break in the early morning and woke us all up. It did not cause any damage but made quite a bit of noise. it could have cause some damageor injury, so it wouldn't be a bad code requirement IMO. However it most likey would add to the cost of construction if required by code.


----------



## ICE (Mar 16, 2022)

California requires a battery backup for the electric opener.  This came about due to people not being able to open the door after a power failure as the result of a wildfire.  Several people were found deceased in the car...in the garage.  

If the door springs were injuring people, California would have a law to take that into account.....well it might take killing people to get a law.  If the battery backup law is any indication, one or two should do it.


----------



## classicT (Mar 16, 2022)

ICE said:


> California requires a battery backup for the electric opener.  This came about due to people not being able to open the door after a power failure as the result of a wildfire.  Several people were found deceased in the car...in the garage.


I still can not believe that CA had to pass that law. As much as I hate to say this, apparently we need people to watch the latest action movie (Fast and the Furious perhaps), so that they understand that 2-ton car can drive right through that aluminum garage door. Of course insurance wouldn't cover the damage, but...


----------



## ICE (Mar 16, 2022)

classicT said:


> I still can not believe that CA had to pass that law. As much as I hate to say this, apparently we need people to watch the latest action movie (Fast and the Furious perhaps), so that they understand *that 2-ton car can drive right through that aluminum garage door. *Of course insurance wouldn't cover the damage, but...


I'm not sure that a Prius has the umph to gitter done.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 16, 2022)

Who says you need to use the door?


----------

